# Rubber Boot Repair.



## goosenuts (Sep 28, 2011)

I figure I would throw this out there. I have a pair of breathable waders with rubber boot foot.....I have had them for about ten years, no leaks in the breathable portion, seams or where the rubber and the fabric connect. The issue is in the rubber boot! I have cracks, no tears or rips just cracks!
What do you guys recommend for repair, oil base glue? Silicone base? etc.


Thank for the replies

Goosenuts


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

If its real rubber, you want a Vulcanizing patch.


-DallanC


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

I tried to do everything I could think of to repair cracked boots. I found that after 1 repair, they kept cracking elsewhere. Buy Cabelas brand waders and take advantage of their lifetime warranty.


----------



## Fowlmouth (Oct 4, 2008)

Take them to Big O and have them put a tire patch on. I hear it will work.


----------



## robiland (Jan 20, 2008)

Fowlmouth, yes they do, and yes It does work. I just did it at the beginning of the season. Ive been dry ever since. As long as its on the top of the boot, not the sole or bottom. but the sides it works great. They charge $20 bucks, unless you are a good customer who has bought alot of tires from them like me, it was free.


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

Or you can just buy and apply the same vulcanizing patch they use... for alot less:

http://www.amazon.com/Park-Tool-VP-1-Vulcanizing-Single/dp/B000JF2ZB8

-DallanC


----------



## fish-n-fool (May 26, 2009)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I tried to do everything I could think of to repair cracked boots. I found that after 1 repair, they kept cracking elsewhere. Buy Cabelas brand waders and take advantage of their lifetime warranty.


I'm with him it's time to retire the old boots. they will just keep cracking and if they do when your out it really sucks having wet feet.

I use auqua seal on my boot repairs on the rubber and the neoprene works great.


----------



## goosenuts (Sep 28, 2011)

The waders I do have are Cabelas brand....has anyone had any issues returning waders???


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

JuniorPre 360 said:


> I tried to do everything I could think of to repair cracked boots. I found that after 1 repair, they kept cracking elsewhere. Buy Cabelas brand waders and take advantage of their lifetime warranty.


Their "lifetime warranty" is for one year as ridiculous as that sounds, found that out myself. They could not even believe that my hunting boots had some scratches on them, they had clearly been misused. I was flabbergasted to say the least. It is a very misleading and deceptive marketing method.


----------



## Pumpgunner (Jan 12, 2010)

Huge29 said:


> Their "lifetime warranty" is for one year as ridiculous as that sounds, found that out myself. They could not even believe that my hunting boots had some scratches on them, they had clearly been misused. I was flabbergasted to say the least. It is a very misleading and deceptive marketing method.


That's really a bummer, they used to have a good warranty. Seems like Filson and LL Bean are 2 of the only companies left where "lifetime" really means "lifetime"!


----------



## DallanC (Jan 13, 2009)

I had a PSE bow once that broke a limb, I took it back in to the shop as PSE had a "lifetime" warranty on their stuff... the guy at the counter took a look at it, shrugged and said "well it looks like the lifetime is up on it". He only offered to knock $20 off a new bow. I threw it in the garbage can and gave up on archery for over 15 years. I've hated PSE ever since.


-DallanC


----------



## Huge29 (Sep 17, 2007)

Pumpgunner said:


> That's really a bummer, they used to have a good warranty. Seems like Filson and LL Bean are 2 of the only companies left where "lifetime" really means "lifetime"!


Months later I posted a review of the boots on their site and it was never posted, yet someone from corporate called being very apologetic and offered to overnight some new boots to me, but I was so peeved that I said to not bother. She indicated that the store was totally wrong to have handled it this way...I was a bit confused as I spoke to three different employees, two different managers. Maybe this store is just way off...it was a very odd and unbelievable experience.


----------



## rjefre (Sep 8, 2007)

I have a pair of Cabelas Dry-Plus breathable waders that I bought two years ago but opened the box and started using during last season and this season (I've only used them about 10 times). Last weekend I felt my right foot was wet and, low and behold, the top of the boot had cracked in several places. The waders still look like brand new. I patched them yesterday, but I wish I would have saved the receipt. Most of my waders are patched up, so I just assume that these boots will crack. I usually just put a tire patch on them, then cover that with a layer of Aquaseal and some breathable wader material. Looks like overkill, but it works. 
R


----------



## JuniorPre 360 (Feb 22, 2012)

Huge29 said:


> Months later I posted a review of the boots on their site and it was never posted, yet someone from corporate called being very apologetic and offered to overnight some new boots to me, but I was so peeved that I said to not bother. She indicated that the store was totally wrong to have handled it this way...I was a bit confused as I spoke to three different employees, two different managers. Maybe this store is just way off...it was a very odd and unbelievable experience.


 It looks like the store managers did have it wrong. I've had some older hunting buddies return theirs after 6 years and they've sent them new pairs.


----------



## fowler50 (Oct 18, 2010)

I used waterproof window seals. It works fantastic. I had boot leak for two years and since I had it on, it never leak again.


----------



## BigMac (Feb 12, 2012)

use a product called sg-20. it's the only patching product i will ever use! good for all types of wader materials.


----------



## 1BandMan (Nov 2, 2007)

Huge29 said:


> Months later I posted a review of the boots on their site and it was never posted, yet someone from corporate called being very apologetic and offered to overnight some new boots to me, but I was so peeved that I said to not bother. She indicated that the store was totally wrong to have handled it this way...I was a bit confused as I spoke to three different employees, two different managers. Maybe this store is just way off...it was a very odd and unbelievable experience.


Yup, same experience. I ripped a hole in the boot part of my Cabela waders by twisting my ankle on a rock. A friggin rock ripped a hole *in the boot*.....no kiddin'.

I attempted to take them back and the customer service department told me that they would pro rate them (they were 3 months new) and give me $60 off a new pair. What the?????? They'd take them back to the bargin cave and sell them for $150+ even with the hole in them.
I posted a negative review on the website and a manager from back east responded and wanted to get my information to get the local Lehi Cabela's to make it right. I told them I was all good and would simply give as much negative word of mouth advertizement I could.....so, just doing my part right now for fellow sportsman. *Cabela's does not have the warantee that they used to have...not even close.*

Aaaand the Lehi Cabela's customer service folks are major hard cases and impossible to deal with. 

Oh, and I tend to like shoe goo for repairs. It's worked for the last season anyway and it's a pretty big freakin hole.


----------

